# [solved] Kernel für meinen HTPC (E35M1-I DELUXE)

## schmidicom

Ich habe vor kurzem mit einer neu Installation von Gentoo bei meinem HTPC (E35M1-I DELUXE) begonnen und hatte wiedereinmal einen regelrechten Krieg mit der Kernelkonfig. Die Konfig die ich auf meinem Laptop und meinem grossen PC problemlos zum laufen bringe, wollte auf dem HTPC einfach nicht und auch die defconfig vom Kernel selbst oder die von der Gentoo-CD verweigerte komplett den Dienst (Hardreset kurz nach dem laden des Kernels oder Black Screen of Death). Inzwischen läuft es zwar doch die Art und weise wie ich das zustande gebracht habe ist mir nicht ganz geheuer weil nun beim HTPC Kernel so gut wie alles mit drin ist was von den Kerneldevs nicht gleich als EXPERIMENTELL gekennzeichnet wird.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen welche Kerneloption den Erfolg mit sich brachte doch wie finde ich das am ehesten heraus ohne den Kernel nach jeder Option neu zu bauen?

Hier noch das dmesg vom erfolgreichen Start: https://drive.google.com/0B3pmY9R_R3jqdzh5NkFueVRWelU?authkey=CILXgIYG

EDIT:

Ich merk grad der Link funktioniert nicht, warum auch immer, und für das Forum ist der Inhalt zu gross.Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Sep 21, 2013 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Wenn der lauffähige Kernel läuft, schaue nach welche Module geladen sind:

```
lsmod
```

Wenn die Module durch den Kernel "bei Bedarf" geladen wurden (Also nicht durch die Pseudo-Auto-Erkennung aus Genkernel-Initramfs), brauchst Du diese.

Weiterhin prüfe die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -k | grep "Kernel driver"
```

Diese Module oder fest-einkompilierten Sachen benötigst Du ebenfalls.

Ausgehend von diesen Modulen kannst Du dann diverses im Kernel deaktiveren (zB. alle anderen Sound-Treiber ausser den für Deine Soundkarte, etc.). Im ersten Schritt lieber was drin lassen, wenn Du unsicher bist. Wenn der abgespeckte Kernel bootet, kannst Du im 2. Durchlauf noch mehr Sachen optimieren.

----------

## schmidicom

An diesen Kernelmodules die du meinst kann es nicht liegen den die Änderungen die ich gemacht habe um das ganze zum laufen zu bringen fanden in folgenden Bereichen der Kernelkonfiguration statt:

```
    General setup  --->

[*] Enable loadable module support  --->

-*- Enable the block layer  --->

    Processor type and features  --->

    Power management and ACPI options  --->

    Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    Executable file formats / Emulations  --->
```

In allen anderen bereichen weiss ich ganz genau was ich für meinen HTPC brauche und was nicht.

----------

## bell

Dann wäre ein 

```
diff alte-config neue-config
```

interessant. Kannst Du das bitte posten, wenn die Ausgabe nicht zu gross ist. An sonsten nopaste?

----------

## schmidicom

Hier das Diff, nur ist hier eben alles drin auch das was ich nicht änderte um den HTPC zum booten zu überreden.

```
39d38

< CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

45a45

> CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

63c63

< # CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

---

> CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

67,68c67,68

< CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO=y

< CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="master"

---

> # CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

> CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="fusion"

77,80c77

< CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

< CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

< CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

< CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

---

> # CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

116,117c113,114

< CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

< # CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

---

> CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

> CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

122a120

> # CONFIG_RCU_BOOST is not set

130c128

< # CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

---

> CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

132c130

< CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

---

> # CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET is not set

135,137c133,138

< # CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

< # CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

< # CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

---

> CONFIG_MEMCG=y

> CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

> CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

> # CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM is not set

> CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB=y

> CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

142c143,144

< # CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

---

> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

149a152

> CONFIG_MM_OWNER=y

187c190,193

< # CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

---

> CONFIG_PROFILING=y

> CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

> CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

> # CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX is not set

193d198

< CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

221c226,227

< # CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

---

> CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL=y

> CONFIG_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

235,236c241,243

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

---

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING=y

273a281

> # CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

277d284

< CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

283a291

> CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

285c293

< CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

292c300

< CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

294c302

< CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

301c309

< CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

303c311

< CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

---

> # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

314c322,323

< # CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

---

> CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

> CONFIG_X86_VSMP=y

317c326,333

< # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

---

> CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y

> # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

> # CONFIG_XEN is not set

> # CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

> # CONFIG_KVM_CLOCK is not set

> # CONFIG_KVM_GUEST is not set

> CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

> # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

320c336

< CONFIG_MK8=y

---

> # CONFIG_MK8 is not set

324,325c340,341

< # CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

< CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

---

> CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

> CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=12

330,331d345

< CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

< CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

350c364

< # CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

---

> CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

352,353c366,368

< CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

< # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

---

> # CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

> CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

> CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

408d422

< CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

412c426

< # CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

---

> CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

416c430

< # CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH is not set

---

> CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

419c433,434

< # CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

---

> CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

> CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

428c443,444

< # CONFIG_EFI is not set

---

> CONFIG_EFI=y

> CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

444c460,462

< # CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

---

> CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

> CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 radeon.audio=1 quiet"

> # CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERRIDE is not set

457c475

< CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda1"

---

> CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda3"

487c505

< # CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

---

> CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

490c508

< CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=m

---

> # CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

497a516

> CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

500c519

< CONFIG_SFI=y

---

> # CONFIG_SFI is not set

509,510c528,529

< CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

< # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

513c532

< CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

---

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

515c534

< CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

---

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

524c543

< CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

552c571

< CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

---

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

571c590

< CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=m

---

> CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

576c595

< CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

---

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

602a622

> CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

694c714

< # CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

---

> CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING=y

706c726

< # CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS is not set

---

> CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

743a764

> CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

786,787d806

< CONFIG_STP=m

< CONFIG_GARP=m

790,791c809

< CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

< CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

---

> # CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

865c883

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

---

> CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

879c897

< # CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

---

> CONFIG_BPF_JIT=y

884a903

> # CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

893d911

< # CONFIG_IRNET is not set

959,961c977

< CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

< # CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

< CONFIG_RXKAD=m

---

> # CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

963c979,1002

< # CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

---

> CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

> CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

> CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

> CONFIG_CFG80211=m

> CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

> CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

> CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

> CONFIG_LIB80211=m

> # CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

> CONFIG_MAC80211=m

> CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

> CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

988c1027

< CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin"

---

> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/ARUBA_me.bin radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin radeon/TAHITI_ce.bin radeon/TAHITI_mc.bin radeon/TAHITI_me.bin radeon/TAHITI_pfp.bin radeon/TAHITI_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin radeon/VERDE_ce.bin radeon/VERDE_mc.bin radeon/VERDE_me.bin radeon/VERDE_pfp.bin radeon/VERDE_rlc.bin"

998,1006c1037

< CONFIG_PARPORT=m

< CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

< CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

< CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

< CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

< # CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

< CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

< CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

< CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

---

> # CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

1015,1016c1046

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

< # CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

1104,1105c1134,1135

< CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

< CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

---

> # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

> # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

1109c1139

< CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

---

> # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

1142,1167c1172

< CONFIG_MD=y

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

< CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

< CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

< CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

< CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

< CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

< # CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

< CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

< # CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

< # CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

< CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

< CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

< # CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

< CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

< CONFIG_DM_RAID=m

< # CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

< CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

< CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

< CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

< CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

< # CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

< # CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

< # CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

< # CONFIG_DM_VERITY is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MD is not set

1194c1199

< CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

---

> # CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

1200,1204c1205,1207

< CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

< # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

< CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

< # CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

< CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

---

> # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

> # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

1259d1261

< # CONFIG_ATP is not set

1278,1296c1280,1303

< # CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

< # CONFIG_PLIP is not set

< CONFIG_PPP=m

< CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

< CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

< CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

< CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

< CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

< CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

< CONFIG_PPPOE=m

< CONFIG_PPTP=m

< CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

< CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

< CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

< CONFIG_SLIP=m

< CONFIG_SLHC=m

< CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

< CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

< CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

---

> CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

>

> #

> # MII PHY device drivers

> #

> # CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

> CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=m

> # CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

> # CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP is not set

> # CONFIG_SLIP is not set

1307c1314

< CONFIG_USB_CDC_PHONET=m

---

> # CONFIG_USB_CDC_PHONET is not set

1309c1316,1363

< # CONFIG_WLAN is not set

---

> CONFIG_WLAN=y

> # CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

> # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

> # CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

> # CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

> # CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

> # CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

> # CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

> CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

> # CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

> # CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

> # CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

> CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

> CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

> CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

> CONFIG_ATH9K=m

> CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

> CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

> # CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

> CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

> # CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

> # CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

> # CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

> # CONFIG_B43 is not set

> # CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

> # CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

> # CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

> # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

> # CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

> # CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

> # CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

> # CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

> # CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

> # CONFIG_HERMES is not set

> # CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

> # CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

> # CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

> # CONFIG_WL_TI is not set

> # CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

> # CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

1325c1379

< CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP=y

---

> CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP=m

1399,1401d1452

< CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

< CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

< CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

1407d1457

< CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701=m

1493d1542

< CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

1551,1553d1599

< CONFIG_PRINTER=m

< CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

< # CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

1556c1602

< CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=m

---

> # CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

1577a1624

> CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

1590,1592c1637,1639

< CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

< CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

< CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

---

> CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

> CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=y

> CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

1606c1653

< CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=m

---

> CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=y

1623,1627c1670,1673

< # CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

---

> CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C=m

> CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

> CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

> CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

1660c1706

< CONFIG_PDA_POWER=m

---

> # CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

1674c1720

< # CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

---

> CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

1698c1744

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

---

> CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

1854c1900

< CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT=y

---

> # CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT is not set

1878,1891c1924

< CONFIG_RC_DEVICES=y

< # CONFIG_RC_ATI_REMOTE is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_ITE_CIR is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_FINTEK is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_NUVOTON is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_REDRAT3 is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_WINBOND_CIR is not set

< # CONFIG_IR_IGUANA is not set

< CONFIG_RC_LOOPBACK=m

< # CONFIG_IR_GPIO_CIR is not set

---

> # CONFIG_RC_DEVICES is not set

1900,1901d1932

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

< CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

1907a1939

> CONFIG_V4L2_MEM2MEM_DEV=m

1957c1989,2018

< # CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

---

> CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

>

> #

> # Webcam devices

> #

> CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

> CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

> # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

>

> #

> # Webcam and/or TV USB devices

> #

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

>

> #

> # TV USB devices

> #

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_TLG2300 is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_TM6000 is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

1959d2019

< # CONFIG_V4L_ISA_PARPORT_DRIVERS is not set

1961,1962c2021,2022

< # CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

< # CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

---

> CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS=y

> CONFIG_VIDEO_MEM2MEM_TESTDEV=m

2157a2218

> # CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

2195c2256

< CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

---

> CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

2231c2292

< # CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

2245c2306,2313

< # CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

> # CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

> CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

> CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

> # CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

2434c2502

< CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

2439c2507

< CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

2442c2510

< CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

2444,2446c2512,2514

< CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

< CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

< CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

> CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

> CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

2448c2516

< CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

2453c2521

< CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

2462c2530

< CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

2465c2533

< CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

2472,2473c2540,2541

< CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

< CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

> CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

2510c2578

< CONFIG_USB_HID=m

---

> CONFIG_USB_HID=y

2520c2588

< # CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

---

> CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

2528,2529c2596,2599

< # CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

< CONFIG_USB_MON=m

---

> CONFIG_USB_OTG=y

> CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST=y

> # CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

> CONFIG_USB_MON=y

2560c2630

< CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

---

> # CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

2562c2632

< CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

---

> # CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

2573c2643

< CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

---

> # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

2600,2654c2670

< # CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

< CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

< # CONFIG_USB_EZUSB is not set

< CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_F81232 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_METRO is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ZIO is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SSU100 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QT2 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

---

> # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

2703c2719

< CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

---

> # CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

2709,2711c2725

< CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

< # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

< # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

2855c2869

< # CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

---

> CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

2871,2872c2885,2888

< # CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

< # CONFIG_ASUS_WMI is not set

---

> CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=m

> CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=m

> CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=m

> CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI=m

2897,2901c2913,2915

< CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

< CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

< CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

< # CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON is not set

< CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

---

> # CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS is not set

> # CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2 is not set

> # CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU is not set

2923a2938

> CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

2927c2942

< CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS=y

---

> CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS=m

2986c3001

< # CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE is not set

---

> CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

3002,3009c3017

< CONFIG_FSCACHE=m

< CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS=y

< CONFIG_FSCACHE_HISTOGRAM=y

< # CONFIG_FSCACHE_DEBUG is not set

< # CONFIG_FSCACHE_OBJECT_LIST is not set

< CONFIG_CACHEFILES=m

< # CONFIG_CACHEFILES_DEBUG is not set

< CONFIG_CACHEFILES_HISTOGRAM=y

---

> # CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

3088d3095

< # CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE is not set

3113,3114c3120

< # CONFIG_CIFS_FSCACHE is not set

< # CONFIG_CIFS_ACL is not set

---

> CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

3178c3184

< # CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

---

> CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

3180c3186

< # CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

---

> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

3192a3199

> CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

3196c3203

< # CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

---

> CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

3197a3205

> CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE=y

3199a3208

> CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

3207a3217,3223

> CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

> CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

> CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

> CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

> CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_ALLOW_SWAP=y

> CONFIG_TRACING=y

> CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

3209c3225,3240

< # CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

---

> CONFIG_FTRACE=y

> # CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

> # CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

> # CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

> # CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

> # CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

> CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

> # CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

> # CONFIG_UPROBE_EVENT is not set

> # CONFIG_PROBE_EVENTS is not set

> # CONFIG_FTRACE_STARTUP_TEST is not set

> # CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

> # CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set

3215d3245

< # CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST is not set

3221c3251

< # CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

---

> CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

3247d3276

< # CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

3250,3255d3278

< CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

< CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

< CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

< CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

< CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=m

< CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=m

3271d3293

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=m

3302c3324

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

3349c3371

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

3368,3369c3390,3391

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=m

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

3377c3399,3400

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

3379,3390c3402,3403

< CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

< CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

< CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

< CONFIG_KVM_ASYNC_PF=y

< CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_MSI=y

< CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

< CONFIG_KVM=m

< # CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

< CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

< # CONFIG_VHOST_NET is not set

< # CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

---

> # CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

> CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

3395d3407

< CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m
```

----------

## schmidicom

Es ist endlich so weit, ich glaube herausgefunden zu haben was das Problem war.

Damit die Kiste beim laden des Kernels nicht abstirbt und einen Kaltstart hinlegt:

```
CONFIG_DDR=n
```

Damit das System sauber herunterfahren kann:

```
CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=n
```

----------

